# G5 Project. Ever heard of them?



## ayambakar (May 29, 2011)

So I searched the forum and felt the need to share this amazing guitar group from Japan.





Consisted of 5 guitarists & Axe-FX users ( G5 Project ) they made really beautiful music. Their technicality and melody is crazy.

...plus they have beautiful guitars 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjP-Y50j8G8

I think each of them has their own youtube account. Mindblowing stuff.


----------



## KoenDercksen (May 29, 2011)

Wow, great stuff! I liked the last clip a lot!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (May 29, 2011)

Cheesy as fuck! Love it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 29, 2011)

I've heard bits and pieces from Young Guitar Magazines, yeah, it's cheesy as hell, typical Japanese. But hey, Cheese, I just love Cheese... really I do! 






Anyways...

Basically 5 guitarists from various bands: a2c (MintJam), d-suke (Sound Travel), Godspeed (ViViX), niike (instmania), Takajii (no idea, maybe solo) playing a bunch of instrumentals. 

Examples:

a2c



d-suke



Godspeed



niike



Takajii



Very yummy.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (May 29, 2011)

Inferno you might know this, but does G5 have anything to do with MintJam? I swear I've heard this somewhere, or read it.

Because MintJam's STRANGE JAM is such a groovy ass tune.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 29, 2011)

Vicissitude27 said:


> Inferno you might know this, but does G5 have anything to do with MintJam? I swear I've heard this somewhere, or read it.



It's on my post.  a2c is the guitarist for MintJam.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (May 29, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's on my post.  a2c is the guitarist for MintJam.



I didn't even see that. 
You again have all the answers sir, thank you.


----------



## ayambakar (May 30, 2011)

Wow, amazing that some of you actually know them. I love MintJam as well 

And to keep it relevant to the site, here's a seven string tune by them:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 21, 2011)

Bumping this up for some more flavours of awesome:











Tasty and awesome stuff.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2013)

Resurrection!

I've been flogging a2c/Mintjam material something vicious, and it just happens to fit right here.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 13, 2013)

> Takajii (no idea, maybe solo)


 
Took a while  for me to get the info, but Takajii is actually the main member of Crow'sClaw; an instrumental metal band that does covers/arrangements of Tohou and Final Fantasy music. 

I found this out when my friend posted a preview/play through of a new Crow'sClaw track on the G5 Project FB group:



Also while we're here, Mintjam also posted a preivew of their new mini-album:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 3, 2013)

A new member joins the fold:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 16, 2013)

Another zombie bump but totally worth it. 

New album "G5 2013":



&#8230;except it's gonna be released in 2014&#8230; Still&#8230;


----------



## rifft (Dec 16, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Another zombie bump but totally worth it.
> 
> New album "G5 2013":
> 
> ...




Glad to see they got Niel Wakefield to help with the intro to that video; this time inspired by Scarlet  Neat stuff, though!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 18, 2014)

New album now available on iTunes. 

https://itunes.apple.com/jp/album/g5-2013/id796943110?l=ja

And here's Godspeed doing a brief playthrough on his track Virus.



G5's gone djent in places.  Still wicked.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 30, 2014)

For those interested:

G5 Cover Project

G5 Cover Project -English Regulation- | G5 Project





Best thing about this competition is that backing tracks of THE ENTIRE G5 PROJECT DISCOGRAPHY is available for download!


----------



## bobbybuu (Jan 30, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> For those interested:
> 
> G5 Cover Project
> 
> ...



Awesome, I've been looking for some of these backing tracks.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 8, 2014)

Subscribing to this thread. I'm not entering the competition (no amp or any recording equipment at the moment, and university is on the way, thus my slowly deteriorating guitar skills as of late), but I'm having a ton of fun just listening to the different entries. These dues are fantastic.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry for the necro. I just bought the G5 2013 album, and it is fantastic. I haven't liked an instrumental, electric guitar album in its entirety this much since I first heard Petrucci's Suspended Animation. Like it's been said before, it's all kinds of cheesy, but I am all for some good, high quality cheese. This song in particular, along with "Kamuy," might be my favorite in the album (mind you, this is a cover... an extremely good one, but a cover nonetheless):



Seriously makes me want to play.



EDIT: I'm an idiot. I didn't realize that the actual musician has video of him playing that song. Here it is:



Also, today I reset my Les Paul copy to drop C# with a .11 - .56 set just to learn this song.  Just learned the intro, and so far so good!


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 18, 2016)

Necroing again, but here's the thing... I just saw this:






Then this:


I pooped a little.


----------



## Samacle (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 25, 2016)

^ Awesome music, but what guitars do they play? More specifically in these 2 clips.



and


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 25, 2016)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ^ Awesome music, but what guitars do they play?


 
T's Guitars

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=239792


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh man this album is gonna rule. 



My favorites so far are from a2c with Godspeed and Takajii coming a finely close second. 

Also as a 10th anniversary commemoration, G5 Project are releasing a a best of compilation. 



Though naturally celebrating the current lineup so none of dsuke's songs are included.


----------

